# How to Build Lumber Loads and Cargo Containers



## RonsTrainsNThings (Jun 9, 2017)

Here is a great way to build easy and inexpensive lumber loads for your centerbeam flat cars. Also included is a method for making intermodal cargo containers with card stock and a printer.


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

I really like the wrapped lumber loads, nice work

Thanks for posting

Steve


----------

